# Naked portafilter diagnosis



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So... finally got myself a naked portafilter to help with improving my technique..

I've only poured a few shots so far, but was fairly pleased with the outcome.

Generally I get decent extraction, visible striping etc. but I can't get rid of some spraying from a single/couple of holes.

This obviously must be to do with my tamping and potential channeling.

Can anyone recommend some decent reading on this subject?

I have primarily looked at this



> http://www.home-barista.com/naked-extraction.html


 site but wondered what other decent sources you can point me to?

thanks!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Taking care at the distribution stage is key as well as a nice tamp of course.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it always spray from the same position? If it does check the micro fine filter for damage, remove from the machine and hold up to a strong light source. Look for any pinholes of light

If there this could be the source of your spray. Heavy handed cleaning can cause this. Also make sure your machine is level.


----------

